# Just joined



## Amber Thomas Creations (Aug 16, 2011)

I just joined the forum and I'm just starting out as an artist. Any comments would be helpful. I'm trying to "find" my inner artist and I'm loving it.

Thanks

Amber


----------



## DonH (Apr 4, 2011)

Good start! Welcome!


----------



## Amber Thomas Creations (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you! I have had a lot of good feed back from family and freinds so I figure I should start posting some of my painting.


----------

